# I have a 14 year old golden



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry- if you believe he is suffering, it would not be wrong to help him go.
There is a good quality of life point system if you are unsure... it was a sticky at one time, but I cannot look thru 24 pages under 'quality of life sticky' search, and I no longer see the stickies at the top


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

I am sorry to hear about your boy.

Without a Vet exam, you won't be able to determine his current health situation, if it's something treatable, more serious, or it it's time to let him go. 

Here is the thread Prism is referring to-









Quality of Life scale


https://vet.osu.edu/vmc/sites/default/files/files/companion/HTB/Difficult%20Decisions%20brocure-web%20layout%20%282019%29%20digital.pdf Having to counsel someone today- this is very interesting and mostly I agree with the point scales, though with a Golden- the 5 points for good coat are a...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





Sending good thoughts to you and your boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. It's a hard call. Goldens are good at hiding their pain so I would try to get him to the vet for a good check up. Many compassionate vets are able to help you through the decision process.


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

A vet checkup and blood work would be very helpful. We have a 14 1/2 year old Golden and our vet recommends blood work every six months. Mostly she is looking for changes that might indicate liver or kidney problems. Our old dog gets a joint supplement each day, and Rimadyl and gabapentin twice a day. There may be a lot your vet can do to make him more comfortable.


----------



## klar (Nov 1, 2020)

How is your golden with the vet? Does he get super anxious and stressed out when going? At his age, I would recommend going to the vet pretty regularly for check ups even if they have no visible issues. Call your vet first, they may recommend you bring him in. If he hates going to the vet (and if you aren't allowed to go inside with him) ask the vet to give him extra treats while he is inside. Maybe even provide a pouch of boiled chicken as the treat and have the vet give that to him while he is being examined. It's always better to know that you did everything you could for your pup.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

14 1/2 is a long run. It is looking like your time may be limited. Quality time is more than quantity time in my opinion. You may need to evaluate that for your dog. It is hard to make a decision like this. I just went through it last month. Talk to your vet so he or she can help you make an informed decision.


----------

